# BBQ Pork Fried Rice Part 2



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

seasoning liquid:

3 1/2 tblsp soy sauce
1 tblsp chicken broth
1/2 tsp of salt
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
5 cups of chilled chinese-style white or brown rice
1 1/2 tbslp corn or safflower oil
1 tblsp minced peeled fresh ginger root
1 1/2 tblsp chinese rice wine or sake

In a small bowl, stir together all seasoning liquid ingredients. Spread rice in a shallow baking pan and seperate grains with a fork. 

In a deep 12 inch non stick skillet heat oil over moderately high heat until hot but not smoking and stir fry leeks and ginger root 1 1/2 mins, or until leeks beging to soften. Add snow peas and toss to coat. Add rice wine or sake and stir fry until snow peas are crisp-tender. Add rice and pork and cook stirring frequently, 2-3 mins or until heated through. Stir in seasoning liquid and add to fried rice tossing to coat evenly. 

Serves 4 as main course.


----------

